# Im Pulling My Hair Out!! Help!! trying to get bamboo shirts with my logo on them



## wild man (Mar 10, 2008)

I am a new member with a new company and I am trying to get bamboo shirts with my logo on them. I have had great success with Custom Ink but they do not offer bamboo at this time. other companies that I have tried have not been reliable. any suggestions?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Post a request in the Referrals section. I'm sure there are lots of companies out there that put your logo on bamboo t-shirts.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referr...t-your-t-shirt-printing-design-requests-here/


----------



## campfire (Oct 8, 2007)

how many do you need? I might be able to help you out. send me an IM.


----------



## windwardapparel (Nov 28, 2007)

I have been speaking with Christina at 323-460-7600. I am sure she can help you right away.


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

Christina is the best...For sure she can help


----------



## wild man (Mar 10, 2008)

i dialed 323-460-7600 and got a john hancock office. is that the correct number?


----------



## windwardapparel (Nov 28, 2007)

The number is for Los Angeles.


----------



## windwardapparel (Nov 28, 2007)

Sorry I did not read the complete statement. The number is 1-323-460-7300.
I believe you dialed a wrong number.
Say Hi to Christina from Sean.


----------



## wild man (Mar 10, 2008)

no that wasnt for a blank. sorry for any miscommunication. $17.00 is for a womans bamboo shirt with my logo on it. Is that a good price? even if it is, I am still looking for a reliable place that can supply the shirts and put my logo on them and whatever else I may want on the shirt. this company as well as a couple of others I have been dealing with have been terrible at basic customer service stuff like returning calls and emails. by the way thank you very much for your help. it is greatly appreciated. if this is a repeat of another message I apologize. I tried to send this message before but because my folder was full it was unable to be sent


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

I think that is very high. How many shirts are you doing. we usually charge around $15.00 for 1 shirt and the price goes down the more you get. Thats on bamboo


----------



## campfire (Oct 8, 2007)

I think $17.00 if a lot, even for a Bamboo shirt. I mean, you then you have to factor in all your other expenses in order to recoup your $. If you cna't find someone better to help you, I'll do what I cna to hook you up with a reliable source.


----------



## wild man (Mar 10, 2008)

what's the best way to get wholesale pricing from you Jamie? should I go to your website or is there a price list you can send to me? and what is your usual turnaround time?


----------



## wild man (Mar 10, 2008)

any help you can provide would be greatly appreciated Campfire. by the way, LOVE your website


----------



## campfire (Oct 8, 2007)

Have you tried ONNO bamboo, hemp and organic t-shirts


----------



## VirtualIsland (Sep 22, 2007)

Wild man where are you located? Continental has shirts around a couple of bucks and you can get printing for about three bucks if the logo doesnt have alot of bells and whistles.


----------

